# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin tư vấn diy cái spindle nho nhỏ từ cục phế liệu

## ktshung

Sáng nay tình cờ ra đường em vấp phải cục này, đem về tháo ra ngâm cứu thấy cái hộp số có hai nấc chỉnh thành 1/20 và 1/40. Em chưa biết con mô tơ trên còn dùng được không. Em tính độ chế nó thành cái spindle phay sắt và xin ác bác góp ý cho em:
- Có nên quấn lại và dùng con mô tơ này không
- Nếu không dùng mô tơ trên mà dùng khớp nối gắn cái spindle 1,5kw Tàu vào bên trên để chạy liệu có ổn không, khi đó tốc độ sẽ chuyển từ 24000v/p thành 1200v/p
- Em thấy nó có chức năng tưới nguội, mình có thể dùng nó không?
- Kết cấu này liệu gắn dao phay ngón cỡ D6 phay nhôm đồng và sắt nhẹ vào có chịu nổi không. Toàn thân em nó bằng nhôm, bánh răng trong bằng sắt, trục chính dùng bi đũa và em cảm nhận rất chắc chắn
- đầu mũi như thế này có thể chế thành dạng kẹp dao nào là hay nhất.
Em cám ơn các bác

----------


## Ga con

Làm máy khoan từ là nhất rồi a.

Thanks.

----------


## ktshung

Nó có luôn chân đế đó bạn à

----------


## ahdvip

Phay không ngon đâu anh ơi, em có việc cho nó lao động đây, bán cho em đi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Phay không ngon đâu anh ơi, em có việc cho nó lao động đây, bán cho em đi


Để em suy nghĩ thêm đã bác nhé, em vẫn còn ưng em nó, hehhehe

----------


## CKD

Con này sinh ra là máy khoan từ.
Motor là loại cổ góp, chạy thời gian dài e là không ổn.
Tưới nguội là đường bơm nước để khoan lưỡi khoan ống.

Về kết cấu & độ chính xác cho spindle e là không ổn lắm, nhất là cái vụ tăng tốc độ cho nó. Với con này, thấy max tầm 1000rpm đổ lại thôi.

Nếu không đòi hỏi nhiều thì có thể chế thành spindle, nhưng khã năng độ phải cao xíu, có thể phải thay ổ bi, thay motor v.v... do có liên quan đến hộp giảm tốc nên không đơn giản.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Con này sinh ra là máy khoan từ.
> Motor là loại cổ góp, chạy thời gian dài e là không ổn.
> Tưới nguội là đường bơm nước để khoan lưỡi khoan ống.
> 
> Về kết cấu & độ chính xác cho spindle e là không ổn lắm, nhất là cái vụ tăng tốc độ cho nó. Với con này, thấy max tầm 1000rpm đổ lại thôi.
> 
> Nếu không đòi hỏi nhiều thì có thể chế thành spindle, nhưng khã năng độ phải cao xíu, có thể phải thay ổ bi, thay motor v.v... do có liên quan đến hộp giảm tốc nên không đơn giản.


Vậy làm máy khoan từ là hay nhất bác nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao ông phức tạp thế, bán con motor đó cho lão ahdvip với giá cắt cổ, đem tiền đó ra ngoài chợ mua con khoan từ giá 1.5tr là xong

----------

ktshung

----------


## ahdvip

> Ui, sao ông phức tạp thế, bán con motor đó cho lão ahdvip với giá cắt cổ, đem tiền đó ra ngoài chợ mua con khoan từ giá 1.5tr là xong


Thôi mình chia tay đi anh  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Gamo

:Wink:  chia tay lâu rùi mà, ông ở Quảng Nôm, tui ở Xì Gòn

Mà nói dzậy chứ cha ktshung làm gì dám bán giá cao, mọi người chạy mất dép sao?

----------

ktshung

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái này gốc là khoan mẫu bê tông ấy cụ.

----------


## mylove299

> Ui, sao ông phức tạp thế, bán con motor đó cho lão ahdvip với giá cắt cổ, đem tiền đó ra ngoài chợ mua con khoan từ giá 1.5tr là xong


Bác biết chỗ nào bán khoan từ 1tr5 chỉ em với, e xin hậu tạ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## khangscc

> Bác biết chỗ nào bán khoan từ 1tr5 chỉ em với, e xin hậu tạ ạ


Em ké bác một con nữa, hậu tạ bác nào môi giới 500k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Bác biết chỗ nào bán khoan từ 1tr5 chỉ em với, e xin hậu tạ ạ


Ui giời ui, ra Lê Đại Hành, đoạn kẹp giữa Vĩnh Viễn và  Hòa Hảo, bọn nó để đầy ở đó. Loại công suất thấp khoản 1.5tr, con mình mua đế từ bự giá 2tr, loại to nặng giá khoảng 4tr, loại có điều chỉnh tốc độ thì chưa trả giá nên ko biết.

Mình mua cách đây 3-4 năm rồi nên giá hơi lạc hậu, ông nào chịu khó đi 1 vòng đi. Khi đi nhớ kiếm quần áo rẻ tiền, lấm lem dầu mỡ càng tốt, chạy xe rẻ tiền cho giống thợ nhé. Mấy ông ăn mặc lịch sự ra đó là nó cửa đứt cổ á. Mấy cha ở đó hét giá kinh lắm.

----------


## Ga con

Giờ chắc giá gấp đôi a.
1.5t chỉ vừa đủ mua cái khoan kẹp mũi 6mm xấu xấu, không test ngoài mấy bãi ở QL 1 thôi ạ (mà hiếm lắm). Ngoài VV-LDH thì cỡ gấp đôi.

Mà mấy món đồ cầm tay này e thấy nếu không rành thì nên đi vòng vòng mấy tiệm sửa/bán dụng cụ cầm tay, giá có khi còn rẻ hơn cả mấy bãi, mà mua về xài OK. E hồi trước hay dạo Tân Phước, Bình Long, hồi trước còn đi Nguyễn Kiệm...Hàng bãi giờ mà đệp đệp là họ chém cũng ngọt lắm ợ.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi cha gà con , dạo này ế ẩm , tìm cũng ra cái khoan từ 1.5 chai điện 110V , kẹp tối đa 10mm , mà tua cao lắm , để dưới sàn nó hơi bập bênh tí thôi hehehehe. 


Mua mới đi , giá đâu 2.6 hay 3.6 tr hay sao ấy , tiệm kế bên Cẩm Ký , thấy thông số dữ dằn lắm , hàng china thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Trời ngon vậy ta.
Mà mới giá đó thì chơi luôn con điện 220V thôi a, hút cho nó mạnh.

Thanks.

----------


## ahdvip

Ko biết cái cốt ra của cái hộp số kia thé nào, em nghĩ bán rẻ cho em con này là phương án hợp lý nhất  :Big Grin: 
Còn khoan từ 1,5tr kiếm chua lắm, trước em mua 1 cái giá 1tr7 kẹp tối đa 10mm là thơm lắm rồi. Nhỏ nhẹ tiện dụng.

----------


## mr.fun

sao anh không dùng loại hộp giảm tốc như kiểu này. còn cái đó để làm chuyện khác

----------


## ktshung

Con này chạy nhanh có ổn không bác, nhìn bạc đạn thế thì phay gì được

----------


## ktshung

> Ko biết cái cốt ra của cái hộp số kia thé nào, em nghĩ bán rẻ cho em con này là phương án hợp lý nhất 
> Còn khoan từ 1,5tr kiếm chua lắm, trước em mua 1 cái giá 1tr7 kẹp tối đa 10mm là thơm lắm rồi. Nhỏ nhẹ tiện dụng.


Em mới ra bãi lại thấy còn mấy cục, giá khoảng 600k bác à, bác có ai ở Huế em chỉ chổ cho ra mua nhé

----------


## mr.fun

> Con này chạy nhanh có ổn không bác, nhìn bạc đạn thế thì phay gì được


Quên mất, con này max có 3000rpm. Đưa 24000rpm vào cháy lại thường e thì chết ^^

----------


## solero

> Em mới ra bãi lại thấy còn mấy cục, giá khoảng 600k bác à, bác có ai ở Huế em chỉ chổ cho ra mua nhé


Giá này có chân đế chưa cụ ơi?

----------


## Gamo

Mới dạo một vòng xem hàng cho bọn ông. Giá khoan từ vẫn là 1.5tr, lưu ý nó chạy 110v



Con mới thì 3.6tr như lão Nam Ròm nói

----------


## huanpt

> Mới dạo một vòng xem hàng cho bọn ông. Giá khoan từ vẫn là 1.5tr, lưu ý nó chạy 110v


Có khi lại phải mua HIC :Frown:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Mới dạo một vòng xem hàng cho bọn ông. Giá khoan từ vẫn là 1.5tr, lưu ý nó chạy 110v
> 
> 
> 
> Con mới thì 3.6tr như lão Nam Ròm nói


con này có cái đế từ có thể dịch chuyển được sau khi bật từ nè. giá 1,5tr thui hả cụ Gamo?

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, có thể dịch chuyển là sao hả bác?

----------


## Ga con

Giữa cái đế từ và khoan nó cho xoay được 1 góc đó cụ, xong khóa lại là dính cứng với nhau.

THanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

đó thấy chưa , tui nói hổng sai , ông nào đòi bo thêm 500K nữa thì làm đê .

----------


## Gamo

> con này có cái đế từ có thể dịch chuyển được sau khi bật từ nè. giá 1,5tr thui hả cụ Gamo?


Hehe, mới hỏi hồi sáng :Wink:  Chắc cũng là hàng bãi mang về quấn lại thôi, nhưng giá đó là quá rẻ rồi

Ông nào bo anh Huân 500k, nhờ mua giùm luôn kìa

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Ủa, có thể dịch chuyển là sao hả bác?


vâng. dịch chuyển được cụ ah. để hnao e quay clip cho cụ xem nhé. cái ở cty e mua dịch chuyển được xa phết ( đế từ hình chữ nhật) .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  1,5tr/con quất được ngon cụ nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con đó nó bán có 1tr hà... chạy ra hốt lẹ đi... con màu đỏ là 1.5tr... tất cả đều chưa trả giá... lưu ý có mấy thằng hét 4-10tr đó nhe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

110V thì mua cục biến áp có 500k về chạy luôn, em đang sài như vậy, mua 1tr, mà hôm bữa có người đòi mua 3tr5 đó. Hàng này mua về sài chán thì bán lại có lời, không phải suy nghĩ.

Ngoài lề chút là mua cái này về là vợ ở nhà khoái vì mấy anh chồng bớt đau lưng, mỏi gối do bưng bề hàng nặng lên khoan bàn đó  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Sao chú Romeo chưa vợ mà rành thế?  :Wink:

----------


## phuocviet346

> 110V thì mua cục biến áp có 500k về chạy luôn, em đang sài như vậy, mua 1tr, mà hôm bữa có người đòi mua 3tr5 đó. Hàng này mua về sài chán thì bán lại có lời, không phải suy nghĩ.
> 
> Ngoài lề chút là mua cái này về là vợ ở nhà khoái vì mấy anh chồng bớt đau lưng, mỏi gối do bưng bề hàng nặng lên khoan bàn đó


Romeo rành vụ này gớm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngochieu5522

Con này chế lại thành máy khoan từ thì có vẻ hợp lý, nếu bạn cần tài liệu về loại máy này thì liên hệ mình cung cấp cho nhé

----------


## anhxco

> Mới dạo một vòng xem hàng cho bọn ông. Giá khoan từ vẫn là 1.5tr, lưu ý nó chạy 110v
> 
> 
> 
> Con mới thì 3.6tr như lão Nam Ròm nói


Cụ GM hốt giúp e con maù xanh này đi, hóng mãi mới có con giá rẻ  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Con xanh đó thấy cơ ok ânhxco, về làm cái chân lắp vô cái đuôi thò ra đó là nó vững lắm nếu cần khoan lỗ lớn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để mai mình đi xem... sợ là đưa tin lên đây, giờ này nó đã bốc hơi rồi...

----------

